# Newborn calf can't stand can't suck



## Cowlover (Mar 19, 2015)

We had a calf born in the field 21 hours ago, it was a problematic birth and it had to pulled off now its tongue is swollen and it doesn''t seem quite able to stand (although i can't see any damage to the legs). I managed to stomach tube it some colostrum in the first six hours and I tried to bottle feed it first thing this morning but i assume because of its swollen tongue that it can't suck too well. I'm going to stomach tube it again now just so it has a chance but I'm sort of at a loss as to what I can do longer term. Any ideas?


----------

